

Welcome - stilist
http://pinboard.in/blog/156/

======
noelsequeira
>The (registration) fee is based on the formula (number of users * $0.001), so
the earlier you join, the less you pay.

Love that they're completely transparent about their number of users and how
they're using it as a bargaining chip to convert fence-sitters like me.

Looks like it might really pay to be an early adopter.

------
Qz
Bio for one of the Pinboard creators:

 _Peter Gadjokov (pvg) co-founded del.icio.us in 2003. His previous projects
include Bigbook, Infoscape, Weathernews, and the internal networking protocols
for an Austrian tank._

------
mduvall
The idea is good, is the tagline 'social bookmarking for introverts' really
motivating? It seems that at least in the 18-25 age range the word introvert
has a stigma...

~~~
pvg
You should see Maciej's other project, bedbugregistry.com, tagline "insects
for hipsters".

------
starnix17
It's amazing that they haven't gone down at all during all of this.

The Delicious blog couldn't even handle its own traffic yesterday.

~~~
idlewords
We had a pretty wild time. Had to turn off a lot of background services and
completely saturated our MySQL writes, but the site stayed up. I'll write up
our experience in a couple of days in some detail.

